# 3h Nordschleife mit rFactor und dem PCC Mod



## steffen0278 (19. November 2008)

Hi, wer hat Lust am 27.12.08 an einem 3h Ausdauerrennen auf der Nordschleife teilzunehmen?

Gefahren wird rFactor mit dem PCC Mod.

Download und Infos gibts hier:

ERL Nordschleifen Event

Ich hoffe einige von euch zu sehen.


----------



## ShrinkField (20. November 2008)

puuhh ganz schön hart  Mein Rekord liegt bei 8 Runden mit dem Alzen Porsche... ma schauen ob ich da Zeit hab 


PCC macht auch Fun


----------



## push@max (20. November 2008)

Ich hätte schon Interesse, allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht über die Feiertage verreise.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. November 2008)

Na dann, anmelden und rauf aufn server


----------



## steffen0278 (24. November 2008)

Datum haben wir geändert auf den 03.01.2009


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Januar 2009)

So Jungs, es wird Zeit.
Morgen abend um 19.00 Uhr gehts los mit dem Qualy.
Wir sind dran einen Livestream zu starten. Mit XFire ist das ja kein Problem mehr. 
Seit auf der XFire Seite mal nach nem rFactor Livestream.
Die genaue Adresse, wenn wir es auf die Reihe bekommen einen Moderator zu bekommen, werde ich dann kurzfristig bekannt geben.

XFire Live Streams


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn alles klappt, wird das Rennen über XFire gestreamt. Aber schauen wir mal.


----------



## ShrinkField (4. Januar 2009)

äh ich habs verpasst oder ?

hättest auch nochmal hier rein schreiben können xD


----------

